# good bulb for budding?



## lilkrip561 (Nov 9, 2014)

is this a good bulb for flowering I just changed my lighting to 12/12 

View attachment bulb.jpg


View attachment bulbb.jpg


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Nov 9, 2014)

looks good to me...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 9, 2014)

It is if you have a 400W ballast and a reflector to go along with it.  Otherwise, it is just a bulb.


----------



## lilkrip561 (Nov 11, 2014)

I have all of it thanks


----------

